# Mega Shark Tournament ATiger,Scout hammerhead and great hammerhead



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

First off, Tommy (OUTCAST) and Crew did an outstanding job on the events THANK YOU. Our crewfor the event wasTim, Rob, Steven, Jeff and myself. It was our plan, as waseveryone elsesto win it and have a good time trying. Well, we had a good time of it and we tried our best this time, but came up short. Congratutions to all that fishedthe tournamentand placed in the weights. Saturday was a little bumpy heading out the Pensacola pass. Our plans were to stop at the Trysler grounds and set upa chum slick. Upon arrival, we set an anchor with 450 feet of rode and attach the orange ball to the end of it just in case we needed to dump it in a hurry. Yes, we had plans of a big 700 pound tiger hitting our baits that were out.Youknow the old saying, GO BIG OR GO HOME. Well the old boy did not show today so we picked at the smaller scout hammerheads, great hammerheads and tigers. The sharks came in for the chum slick ready to eat. If fact the tigers were blind hits. When the first scout hammerhead was hooked and at the side of the boat we were not sure if it would go the 150 pounds but we talked ourself into taking it just in case another did not show up big mistake. After boating the hammerhead we just tried to rack up release points. With the hammerhead and tiger releases we decided to run to the east in hopes of maybe a bull or two release. Our course toke us right thru a 5 mile cell that was dark ugly windy with bolts of lighting but this is tournament fishing as Sam Crucfield would say. We only had one other scout hammerhead at the east spot. So it was off to the weigh in for what we hope would be a 150 plus pound scout hammerhead. STOP right there the weight master has some thing to say ( 149.2 pounds) Oh no Steven was verifing the types of sharks released on video with Cory at that time. We just stopped with a DQ fish.Oh well we did our best and came up.8 pounds short.We did bring in a 26.8 pound ARS just for a courtesy weigh in and caught a 44pound king. We also caught our limit of ARS on steel leaders with our shark lines out.Memories and good times. Maybe next year, yes we will be trying again that's fishing.Here is a few pictures. Gene


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

cool pics! too bad about the .8:banghead... would love to see the pic of the big snapper. how did you make the chum slick?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/10/2009)*cool pics! too bad about the .8:banghead... would love to see the pic of the big snapper. how did you make the chum slick?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I helped weigh that snapper in what a MONSTER! good jobs guys on the sharks...hard figuring those sharks out sometimes..


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice write up Gene! looks like you guys had fun out there. I'm sure that hammer put upa nice fight, and that is one hoss of a snapper. I'm ready to sink some steel into some pelagicsAND brown ones later this week!


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Good report on your trip in 10 foot seas. Good Snap and pics are oustanding. We did Ok in those 10 footers and came in 3rd. Regards, Earle


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Good post Gene. Nice Snapper. I hope the chum was benificial to you guys. We went to the way ins on sunday in hopes of seeing you guys bring something in but didn't see you. Oh well better luck next time.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Great report! We thought about going to the Trysler Grounds as well but opted for Avocet followed by the Edge. We caught 2 bullsreleased Saturday afternoon then moved to the Edge Sat. evening caught a juvy tiger followed by another bull around 2am decided to stay andwait for a winner...lost one that hit a big stinkin' cuda all I can figure is that our 250# braid was frayed from a previous catch and release. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great post!! what a snapper... thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks gene! that sucker is a monster! if the seas were 10ft i woulda been helpin yall chum:sick yall are better than me!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *The Duke (8/10/2009)*Good report on your trip in 10 foot seas. Good Snap and pics are oustanding. We did Ok in those 10 footers and came in 3rd. Regards, Earle


 Earle we never seen 10 foot sea where we were at. I think maybe 5 footer now and then. You guys must have been a long way from us. A little spotty yes, but fishable. Gene


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report team recess. better luck for both of us next year.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great report guys and nice pics.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *recess (8/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (8/10/2009)*cool pics! too bad about the .8:banghead... would love to see the pic of the big snapper. how did you make the chum slick?


Four kingfish hung on the side of the boat plus a few gallons of pogy oil.With some bonitoes for good luck.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

thats sux that he was .8 short but that is a stud snapper:clap


----------

